
Secret passages on Microsoft main campus - mpweiher
https://blogs.msdn.microsoft.com/oldnewthing/20101005-00/?p=12623
======
tzs
This reminds me of a book I bought in the early '90s, when I moved to Seattle.
It was called "Seattle Survival Guide" and covered the things you needed to
know to live well here, as opposed to the touristy things that typical city
guide books covered.

One of the things it had were downtown pedestrian shortcuts. For example,
starting at the ferry terminal, you could walk up the Marion street overpass
to 1st Avenue, enter the lobby of the Federal Building, take the elevator to
the 4th floor, and exit to 2nd Avenue. Cross the street and take the escalator
to First Interstate Plaza and walk through that to 3rd Avenue. Across the
street was the Seafirst Building. You could take the 3rd Avenue entrance to
that, ride its escalators up, and take its 4th Avenue exit. Cross the street
to the Seattle Public Library, enter on 4th, take elevator or escalator up,
and exit on 5th. Cross 5th and enter the U.S. Courthouse, take another
elevator, and exit the Courthouse's 6th Avenue exit. All those elevators and
escalators cut about 200 feet of climbing out of your walk up to 6th Avenue.

(Note: that route worked in the '90s. Some of those buildings have changed
since then, so I don't know if there is an equivalent route now).

------
jgrahamc
Most of those aren't secret but are not widely known. Reminds me of the level
-4 walk way at Heathrow Terminal 5. Avoid the crowds waiting for the train and
take a nice walk underground. You'll typically be all alone.

------
chacham15
Have you found building 7 yet?

